# Official Photoshop Class (Sign-up & Info) Thread



## DRB1313 (Mar 16, 2009)

When:  Sunday April 26th. 9:00am to Whenever!

Where:  The Clubhouse @ Lee's Crossing Subdivision!
               1170 Chestnut Hill Circle
               Marietta, Ga. 30064

What to expect:  Probably more information than you will be able to remember.
No, Really, We will be covering a wide variety of topics and techniques, ranging
from the very simple to fairly difficult.
I have taken your suggestions and added them to the outline.
After introductions, I would like to start the session with a
few REAL image critiques.
( I am looking for a few volunteers to send me a photo to use)
Don't be shy! Just pm me and we can discuss beforehand.

Next, I would like us to break in to smaller groups where the more seasoned PS users (I'll let you know who you are)can 
take about a half hour to an hour and get those new to the program acclimated to where things are located.
Not so much how to do stuff, just where the tools, palletes and
buttons can be found within the menus.

Now we will jump right in.  Starting slow and building as we go.
I will have all photos available for you to work on them, LIVE, as we go.
Anyone wanting a photo of theirs to be included into the program, just
let me know.

We will order Pizza and eat sometime around 12:00 or 1:00.
I will be provided soft drinks, water and coffee.
If you have a special drink, bring it.
Anyone wanting to bring donuts or chips and such, feel free to do so.

Cost:  The only cost involved will be to split the cost of the Clubhouse and Pizza.
Depending on the turn-out this should be under $15 bucks and probably under $10.
Last year, I believe it was $13.

What to bring:  If you have a laptop (with a mouse) with the program on it this
will be a huge asset to you.
It is not required to have one, but it would be nice to have.
A note pad would benefit you also.
Other than that, just come on out and have a good time.

If you do not own Photoshop, you can go to Adobe.com and download a free 30 day trial for the class.
Please do this before you get to the class!!!!!!

Okay!!! So Sign on up!!!

If you have any questions, you can ask them here.


DRB1313
57bronco
11P&YBOWHUNTER 
ThreeLeggedPigmy + Courtney
Mel (Possible)
Rip18Mrs. Rip Maybe
Flipman
Cricket and Mr. CricketMaybe
Wolfess and Better half maybe
Hoss and Maybe Mrs. Hoss
TXR Could well, maybe, I don't know
Rick Alexander
quinn + 1
MURFF + Wife
Jranger Guest Speaker
mlbfish + Wife
FERALONE
David Helmly & Cindy
Al33


----------



## 57bronco (Mar 16, 2009)

I will be there w/laptop.
David


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 16, 2009)

11P&Y + wife and one computer.   Would we be able to bring a desktop if we do not have a laptop??


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 16, 2009)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> 11P&Y + wife and one computer.   Would we be able to bring a desktop if we do not have a laptop??


We should be able to handle that.


----------



## Mel (Mar 16, 2009)

Can you  put me down as a possible?  I'd really like to come, but really won't know until the date gets closer.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 16, 2009)

You got two more. The boss and me.


----------



## rip18 (Mar 16, 2009)

I plan on being there - it'll be a long drive that morning, but I bet I can do it....


----------



## flipman (Mar 16, 2009)

Plan on being there. Do not have a lap top.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 16, 2009)

Me + My Hubby. We will bring our laptops.


----------



## wolfess (Mar 16, 2009)

Count me in, My better half may come if her schedule will allow her to join us.

I have many, many pictures you are welcome to use, just let me know.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 16, 2009)

I plan to be there.  I'll let you know if Mrs. Hoss is coming.  If there are any photos of mine that you have seen that might be useful, you know you're welcome to them.


----------



## TXR (Mar 16, 2009)

Man...I wish I could be there but as I work retail its hard to schedule a weekend day off.  If I can I would love to be there.  I will let you know if I can make it, but it will be more of a week of or a couple of days before when I will know if I can make it.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 16, 2009)

Lookin good so far!!!


----------



## Smokey (Mar 16, 2009)

Hoss said:


> I plan to be there.  I'll let you know if Mrs. Hoss is coming.  If there are any photos of mine that you have seen that might be useful, you know you're welcome to them.



Gotta be at least 76 degrees outside


----------



## rip18 (Mar 17, 2009)

Add Mrs. Rip as a maybe...


----------



## Rick Alexander (Mar 17, 2009)

*Count me in*

I should be able to borrow the wife's laptop.  If not I may have to bring a desktop too.

Ricky Alexander


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Hoss (Mar 17, 2009)

Smokey said:


> Gotta be at least 76 degrees outside


 
We'll bundle her up and move her quick from the car to the building.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 17, 2009)

Bring her on Hoss!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 17, 2009)

Up Again.


----------



## quinn (Mar 17, 2009)

yes i will be there plus one


----------



## Crickett (Mar 17, 2009)

Please change me & the Hubby to a maybe. As of right now not sure we can get a sitter for the kids. I will let you know for sure closer to the date. 

Thx


----------



## MURFF (Mar 18, 2009)

I think this would be a great benefit to attend. I can make it if there is still room left. I'm sure the wife would come along, (besides she's the social butterfly in this family anyway).


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 18, 2009)

Got Ya down MURFF!!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 18, 2009)

Put me down, tentatively of course...


----------



## wolfess (Mar 18, 2009)

Sounds like this is going to be a good group.

Thanks DRB for doing this for us.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 18, 2009)

wolfess said:


> Sounds like this is going to be a good group.
> 
> Thanks DRB for doing this for us.



Your welcome! It will be fun.
I know of a few more folks that are coming, but have not been online in the last few days.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 18, 2009)

Mrs. Hoss has confirmed she'll be there provided the temperature is above 55.  See Smokey she does have some dedication.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 19, 2009)

That's awesome Hoss, Look forward to seeing Ya'll there.


----------



## Razorback (Mar 19, 2009)

DR,

Well I'd be there but I'll be http://www.4seppa.com/Convention.htm there instead.

I really need to brush up on my PS skills...my last class was PS6.5

Razor


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 20, 2009)

Still waiting on a few!!


----------



## Smokey (Mar 20, 2009)

Hoss said:


> Mrs. Hoss has confirmed she'll be there provided the temperature is above 55.  See Smokey she does have some dedication.



Oh.......it's me she doesn't like.


----------



## mlbfish (Mar 21, 2009)

Wife and I are going to do our best to make. As long as something we can't control don't come up, we'll be there. We will bring a cheese ball and crackers if you want. She makes a great cheese ball.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 21, 2009)

That's great Mike. Hope to see Ya there!!


----------



## Razorback (Mar 23, 2009)

DR,

Send me a reminder a week before your class so I can send you the tablet to play with.  I'll be running in circles to get ready for my convention, so I'll need all the help I can get.
Razor


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 23, 2009)

I'll do it Ken!


----------



## bLuE@TrailWatcher (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for lending your knowledge and helping us out!
David and I will be there


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 23, 2009)

bLuE@TrailWatcher said:


> Thanks for lending your knowledge and helping us out!
> David and I will be there



Sweeeet!!!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 23, 2009)

I will be there but my wife has to back out due to her finals starting the following day.  


I will still bring cupcakes and some soda or something along with PE7 for some people to use.  Those who want it, try to be there before so i can put it on your computer.  If you got a MAC, sorry...i am only good with PC's.  I guess you should have bought the right computer to begin with!!


----------



## Al33 (Mar 30, 2009)

Good thing here David, add me to the list please.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 30, 2009)

Whats the total tally for people going??


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 30, 2009)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Whats the total tally for people going??



It's right there in the first post!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 30, 2009)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> I will be there but my wife has to back out due to her finals starting the following day.
> 
> 
> I will still bring cupcakes and some soda or something along with PE7 for some people to use.  Those who want it, try to be there before so i can put it on your computer.  If you got a MAC, sorry...i am only good with PC's.  I guess you should have bought the right computer to begin with!!



DRB, you can scratch the wife...she has finals...


----------

